# Ov pains with FET lining prep???



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm having donor FET. I started 12mg progynova on tuesday after downreg scan and have been having what feel like mild ov pains overnight. Is this normal
Thankyou,
Helen.xxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Helen

Just from my experience, absolutely normal. I kept whinging about it and no-one took any notice! (From my biog you'll see I've had three miscarriages, but none of them I am quite sure had anything to do with that). If you are still worried, why not ask the nurse to take a look during a scan.

Very best of luck

Demelza


----------

